# Bass tournament at Paradise PFA



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 6, 2009)

The UGA Tifton Campus FFA is going to have a bass  tournament at Paradise PFA on Sat., April 18th. It is a fundraiser for our FFA chapter and is open to everyone. It will cost $25 per 2 man team and an optional $5 per person big fish pot.  We will have cash prizes for 1st and 2nd place and the whole pot will go to whoever catches the biggest bass. We will also have door prizes to be given away. I have also attached a flyer for the tournament. If you are interested in fishing, please RSVP with our FFA president Kyle Dekle at (229) 254-1418 or email at kduga10@uga.edu. For more information you can PM me or email me at cmeeks29@uga.edu


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 6, 2009)

Man…..I would be all over this if I didn’t have a prior commitment to attend.  I mean I would drive 4 hours down there from Buford and fish that tournament.

I hope yall have a great turn out!

Good luck!

Shoot…..dang…cuse!


----------



## WildcatHunter (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah im defintely gonna have to check this out


----------



## GABASSMAN (Apr 6, 2009)

Also not trying to hijack your thread but there is another open tournament on sunday the 19 there as well. 60 per boat that includes 10 for big fish pot.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 6, 2009)

Who is putting the one on Sunday on?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 7, 2009)

Are you sure you cant come Cletus? I read your GON article and would love the challenge!


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 7, 2009)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Are you sure you cant come Cletus? I read your GON article and would love the challenge!




First off…..I am no expert by no means.  Those tips and info in the article were learned over a 7-year time frame (as a group) and like I said in the article…..there were years that were really tough….I mean like I caught 2 fish for the whole trip and they were teeny wheeny bass one year.  Though we have had some good years as well!

I wish I could come…believe me….I really really do, but I got something I can’t get out of and you would probably outfish me anyway.

I do hope yall have a great turnout!   Best of luck to you!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Apr 7, 2009)

Berrian County Bassmasters is putting the one on sunday.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Are you sure about Sunday? The Berrien County Bassmasters are supposed to have a kids tournament on Saturday.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes im sure i have the flyer right next to me.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, it just wasn't listed on their website. Are you going to fish in it/have you fished with them before?


----------



## GABASSMAN (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes im fishing it and i have fished their open tournaments before. I also plan on fishing your tournament as well.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad to have you! Some of our FFA members are thinking about fishing on Sunday to.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 15, 2009)

For those coming to the tournament, we will have a registration booth set up near the entrance of Paradise.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Apr 16, 2009)

how many people are you expecting?


----------



## Jivey (Apr 16, 2009)

From what I have heard, I guess about 25 boats. But this tourney allows bank fishing, so you never know. How does a bank fishing team work?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 17, 2009)

People can fish off the bank anywhere as a two man team together. We don't have a seperate division for them since a lot of lakes at Paradise are bank fishing only. But as far as I know we don't really have anyone coming that is going to fish off the bank. If a bass club from Adel fishes like they said they were we should have about 40ish boats.


----------



## Kyle84 (Apr 17, 2009)

I will be attending this. Just curious what time will you be able to start registration?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 17, 2009)

The FFA President will be there at 5:30


----------



## Kyle84 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 20, 2009)

We had 23 teams fish our little tournament and I will post the results later this week. It took 17lbs to win it and thanks to all that came.


----------

